# Check for tiny weeds



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Where I live in 30 to 60 days grass hay will be made . If you check very closely now a low rate of 24-d will get them very easily . So often people post on here in late May wondering what to spray with . then it is to late check now.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'M going to pick up 24d later this week what do you call a low rate. I have used it before on established grass stands in early spring is it safe on fall planted new fields.Things have really greened up here the last 2 days . Always open for input and I do know there is a harvest restriction on hay harvest 30days I think (have to check book tomorrow).


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would call the low rate 1 pint per acre . In my mind when you need1 quart or greater of 24-d, it robs yield and is hard on some grasses. I am going to use a tank mix Clarity @4oz, and 24- d [email protected].


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks I was at a pint and a half and always had great control I am not familiar with clarity but have used banvil to make it hot.


----------

